# Sell it or keep it?



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

I have an old HO set that the cars were primarily the two screw chassis to shell type which I assume are Aurora Model Motoring? 

At some point my father must have added an AFX car to the set but it was after I had joined the Marines in 73 since the AFX has a 1978 copyright logo on the back. It is an AFX magna-traction car and is a 1954 Corvette GT that is orange with red and silver stripes and a number 12 on it. It is still in the unopened cardboard and sealed plastic display container. 

I don't know if this is a fairly common AFX or a rare one. If common then I will keep it to add to the very small pool of cars I have. Opinions?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

1954 is actually the Aurora catalog number, the car is modeled after the famous Greenwood Corvette. Bob Beers' book on Aurora slot cars lists it as Very Common, it was sold from 1979 to 1981 If the car was loose it probably would not be worth a great deal, but yours is still in the original packaging, so it would be worth more to a collector. I have no idea what you might ask if you wanted to sell this car, the person to ask would be Bob Beers.


----------



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

*Thanks*



Rich Dumas said:


> 1954 is actually the Aurora catalog number, the car is modeled after the famous Greenwood Corvette. Bob Beers' book on Aurora slot cars lists it as Very Common, it was sold from 1979 to 1981 If the car was loose it probably would not be worth a great deal, but yours is still in the original packaging, so it would be worth more to a collector. I have no idea what you might ask if you wanted to sell this car, the person to ask would be Bob Beers.


Thank you for the education! Had it been rare I might have parted with it but since it is common I will add it to the stable; thanks for your response.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you do decide to part with it someday. Send me a PM first, please! I collect diecast Corvettes, but do have a few slot cars already. :cheers2:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The loose car might not be rare but the packaged car is VERY VERY rare, so you should consult with an expert before you take the car out of the package.


----------

